# New Dial Indicator Base



## iron man (Sep 2, 2013)

I have broken more than one dial indicator because the magnetic base's I have found are either to weak to hold the indicator and over time to weak to hold themself's plus the fact they are limited in ther movement. I found this magnifier thingey at harbor freight for $3 it looked like a good place to start there are a lot of good parts here. Ray

- - - Updated - - -




This is what I come up with after stealing all the parts off of the HF thingey I had purchased a pair of 3/4 x 3/4 Neodymium magnets they had a 1/4 hole through them from K&J magnets. Be careful with these they will rip the pace maker out of your chest they are a rare earthen magnet and are the strongest magnets in the world. I made an aluminum housing and used brass pins to secure the magnets.

- - - Updated - - -




With the multiple joints you can bend this just about anywhere and you can adjust the friction of each joint it works well and has the power to grab your vise grips from across the bench. Keep some masking tape on hand to get the chips off because this will grab everything I am thinking about making a boot to fit it so the chips will come off with the boot. It is a nice small base you can get into odd places and it will not drop your indicator to the floor..Ray


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 3, 2013)

Good job Ray      :thinking:    Dave


----------

